# الرجاء برنامج Automation studio V6



## kareem moh (17 أكتوبر 2009)

من فضلكم هزا البرنامج مهم لي


----------



## Securitysuite (18 أكتوبر 2009)

تفضل اخى و ادعوا لى:

Automation Studio Pro v5.0.0.122 MultiLanguage | ISO | 276MB


Install Info:


Run Setup and restart.
Copy/paste Crack files to (Default)-:

C:\Program Files\Automation Studio 5.0

JD.....Enjoy as they say!!

PLATFORM: Windows
FILES : 276mb
COMPRESS: WinRar
LANGUAGE: MultiLanguage - English, French, German, Italian,, Japanese, Spanish, Portuguese, Korean
FIX : Crack


Download from Hotfile
http://hotfile.com/dl/13359590/5299eca/Autmtn__Studio5.0Full.part1.rar
http://hotfile.com/dl/13359591/2aaa529/Autmtn__Studio5.0Full.part2.rar
http://hotfile.com/dl/13359589/877f192/Autmtn__Studio5.0Full.part3.rar

Mirror filefactory
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a0b173d/n/Autmtn_Studio5_0Full_part1_rar/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a0b16c5/n/Autmtn_Studio5_0Full_part2_rar/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a0b16dg/n/Autmtn_Studio5_0Full_part3_rar/​


----------



## kareem moh (19 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكرك اخي الفاضل ولكن هذا الاصدار لدي ارجوا الاصدار رقم 6 الجديد للتمتع بالامكانيات التي بة


----------



## kareem moh (24 مايو 2010)

The last version of automation studio is v 5.6


----------



## ahmad y s q (31 يناير 2011)

* اخي افاضل ان كنت حصلت على هذه النسخة هرجو ارسال الموقع *


*The last version of automation studio is v 5.7*​


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (7 مايو 2011)

thankss but need to burn on cd 2 run


----------



## فرحة بغداد (18 يوليو 2011)

اخي احمد انت كنت تبحث عن برنامج ال automation studio وعن اخر اصدار له فهل وصلت الى نتيجة لانني انا ايضا بحاجة ضرورية له ياريت الرد باسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## korzaty (23 سبتمبر 2011)

The last version of automation studio is v 5.7


----------



## smolf (3 يناير 2014)

*Link for automation studio p6*

here is the link:
http://pan.baidu.com/s/1pDKDV


----------



## Eng Mostafa Sobhy (17 يناير 2014)

smolf قال:


> here is the link:
> http://pan.baidu.com/s/1pDKDV



شكرا اخى الكريم ولكن كيف فعلت البرنامج؟
لا يوجد اى وسيله للتفعيل حملت البرنامج ونصبته ولكن لا استطيع التفعيل فهل لديك اى سيريال او كى او لايسينس


----------



## smolf (27 سبتمبر 2014)

crack

http://www.tunisia-sat.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2927739


----------



## NSGNSG (20 نوفمبر 2014)

الكراك لا يعمل إلا على نسخة automation studio 6.0.0.10932 32bit
توجد مشكلة فى المكتبة الموجودة بالبرنامج 
وياريت لو ممكن حلها


----------



## ameurss (19 ديسمبر 2014)

عاجل :
ارجو من الاخ smolf وضع crack في موقع يسهل منه التحميل لأن منتديات تونيزيا سات التسجيل بها مغلق 
و لكم جزيل الشكر مسبقا


----------

